# HALFORDS !!!!! help with clearcoat



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

So i made mistake of thinking halfrauds could actually provide products that work

I ran out of decent clearcoat i get from a bodyshop online, so wandered down to halfords.

Clearcoat, not the cheapest not the most expensive better still the weather was good and i had it in my hands.

Big mistake.


The nozel was rubbish, i tried fitting a decent nozel but of course it wasnt the right fit, had to use theirs.

Next clearcoat went on, light coat to begin, then two solid coats almost dripping wet with 15 mins in between

Two weeks passed, ive come to buff it today and , well it never got to any kind of shine and came off onto the buffer like pva glue so either

a) it was not dry enough despite two whole weeks and 600 miles on the car like a wind tunnel!
b) its terrible stuff
c) outside factor (too humid?) when applied.


either way ive now got my base coat coming through asking me what the hell went wrong under patchy clearcoat (looks like failed clearcoat you see on old cars.


Whats a GOOD way to easily get this lacquer off so i can go again with something better? Of do i have to cut my lossess and start over from scratch (primer, paint, laquer)

any recommended brands and quick drying?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

2k cans from ebay..make sure they have the mixing button underneath


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> 2k cans from ebay..make sure they have the mixing button underneath


THANKS! That stuff looks like the job

any idea how to remove the old stuff? keep polishing?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

sand it it and repaint over it ...sounds like you need to dust some basecoat over where it went through

800 wet n dry should do it...be carefull and use light coats of basecoat as it may pickle up any edges


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

make sure it has the button like this...some sellers spam the listing suggesting its 2k and it not

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163825959397?epid=14033519404&hash=item2624c9c1e5:g:vCwAAOSwu6tendJO


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

ok so sand it off, i see.

i was opinh for some sort of nail varnish remover style stuff but if sanding is it ill do that and base coat is still good so i should be able to laquer again


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

no anything that would remove the clear will take off the basecoat

if the job is otherwise acceptable key it and clear over it


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> make sure it has the button like this...some sellers spam the listing suggesting its 2k and it not
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163825959397?epid=14033519404&hash=item2624c9c1e5:g:vCwAAOSwu6tendJO


Do you have to use the whole can in one go ?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

dholdi said:


> Do you have to use the whole can in one go ?


Yes you do as you have added the activator, so it will go off in about an hour I think in the can.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

bellguy said:


> Yes you do as you have added the activator, so it will go off in about an hour I think in the can.


I thought as much, no good for little touch ups then.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

dholdi said:


> I thought as much, no good for little touch ups then.


24 hours they say


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

NorthantsPete said:


> THANKS! That stuff looks like the job


2K stuff is great but you really, really must use a proper filtered face mask (ideally air fed!) and cover your skin, as well as spray somewhere with either filtered ventilation or a long way from pets, other people and ideally wildlife too. 2K contains cyanoacrylates which are seriously nasty. Lots of people say 'oh, I've done it and it's fine' but while they can cause immediate respiratory issues, there's a bigger long term problem where they can impair cognitive function. Unless you've got the proper kit then I just don't think it's worth it. Too many people recommend it without mentioning the fact it's really nasty stuff and shouldn't be used by someone doing it for the first time, in their garage, and without masks etc.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Ennoch said:


> 2K stuff is great but you really, really must use a proper filtered face mask (ideally air fed!) and cover your skin, as well as spray somewhere with either filtered ventilation or a long way from pets, other people and ideally wildlife too. 2K contains cyanoacrylates which are seriously nasty. Lots of people say 'oh, I've done it and it's fine' but while they can cause immediate respiratory issues, there's a bigger long term problem where they can impair cognitive function. Unless you've got the proper kit then I just don't think it's worth it. Too many people recommend it without mentioning the fact it's really nasty stuff and shouldn't be used by someone doing it for the first time, in their garage, and without masks etc.


appreciate the heads up

would it cause issues short temr for a touch up or is this more using it weekly kinda thing


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't risk it without the kit, personally. The long term effects aren't only a cumulative thing but actually true long term before the damage you have done becomes obvious, by which time it's too late.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Stuff arrived and it's great, proper stuff. Wore ppe and washed down afterwards

The old stuff was sandedd back but needed a respray.

Front bumper i managed to get some life out of using decent products, Farecla premium and g10 but they laquer really is just junk

Ive bought more and a decent match for the paint andso it'll get sanded and re-done aswell

One great product = 777 blend spray what a product!


----------

